# Rinnovo Maldini: ecco il problema



## admin (17 Giugno 2022)

Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.

*Calciomercato.com conferma: Mancano ancora delle cose più progettuali che economiche. Ma resta il fatto che Maldini e Massara stanno già programmando la prossima stagione con Pioli*


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


vogliono Aivan fuori dai maroni ,tutto qui. E' ingombrante quanto Galliani sul lato sportivo.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.



Ma noi c'abbiamo i lupi di Wall Street, i maghi della finanza che manipolano miliardi di dollari, che problema c'è?


----------



## danjr (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


Purtroppo non gli concederanno mai questo spazio di manovra


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


Non riesco a capirla questa. Intende avere più risorse o più autonomia? Le due cose sono molto diverse. L'autonomia penso gli sia dovuta, anzi penso che l'abbia avuta anche al 100%, semmai é il fatto di non spendere quanto vuole ad essere il vero problema.


----------



## danjr (17 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non riesco a capirla questa. Intende avere più risorse o più autonomia? Le due cose sono molto diverse. L'autonomia penso gli sia dovuta, anzi penso che l'abbia avuta anche al 100%, semmai é il fatto di non spendere quanto vuole ad essere il vero problema.


Non penso… sia molto autonomo o lo
Sia stato. Un difensore a gennaio lo avrebbe preso di sicuro. Ora manco riesce a chiudere per sanches o altri perché deve prima aspettare fantomatici ok dall’alto. È tutto fuorché autonomo.
Gli si dia un budget e gli si sia la responsabilità di gestirlo


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non penso… sia molto autonomo o lo
> Sia stato. Un difensore a gennaio lo avrebbe preso di sicuro. Ora manco riesce a chiudere per sanches o altri perché deve prima aspettare fantomatici ok dall’alto. È tutto fuorché autonomo.
> Gli si dia un budget e gli si sia la responsabilità di gestirlo


Ma allora é un problema di budget. L'autonomia sta nell'identificare i profili che vorrebbe inserire in rapporto al budget a disposizione. Se puoi vuole avere anche l'autonomia di decidere il budget é un'altra cosa, li mi sa che é impossibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

Non capisco... Da un lato si diceva che le scelte tecniche erano fatte tutte da Maldini e Massara senza intervento della dirigenza sulle scelte. Adesso che Maldini vuole poter decidere senza consultarsi con la dirigenza.
O prima era libero e allora che cavolo vuole. Oppure prima doveva ascoltare anche Gazidis e direi che è andato bene. Le sue scelte con GazIdis sono molto migliorate rispettosa quando le faceva con Leonardo.

Diverso se si tratta di avere un po' più di peso nelle decisioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


Dalle parole di Maldini sembra ci siano aspetti da chiarire.
Secondo me anche il tetto agli ingaggi, che sta complicando qualche rinnovo.
Vedremo nei prossimi giorni.
Se tutti dicono che il rinnovo ancora non è fatto sarà vero...


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non capisco... Da un lato si diceva che le scelte tecniche erano fatte tutte da Maldini e Massara senza intervento della dirigenza sulle scelte. Adesso che Maldini vuole poter decidere senza consultarsi con la dirigenza.
> O prima era libero e allora che cavolo vuole. Oppure prima doveva ascoltare anche Gazidis e direi che è andato bene. Le sue scelte con GazIdis sono molto migliorate rispettosa quando le faceva con Leonardo.
> 
> Diverso se si tratta di avere un po' più di peso nelle decisioni.



"Che cavolo vuole" riferito a Maldini.

Siamo a 'sti livelli pur di difendere la proprietà, sì?


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


se le operazioni sono tipo lang x rebic... altro che rapacità, dovrebbero essere licenziati.
alla fine dellafiera bisognerebbe davvero dividere chi ha scelto chi per capire seson bravi o meno nel loro lavoro.
ad oggi solo risostruzioni per tirare l acwua al proprio mulino.


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


L'opinione da totale profano che mi sono fatto finora è questa: Maldini vorrebbe alzare l'asticella. L'AD e le proprietà gemelle, vecchia e nuova, pensano invece che l'asticella stia bene dov'è, anzi, sarebbe molto bello abbassarla un pochino, perché siccome essere sostenibili ha portato ottimi risultati, vorrebbero rilanciare con una maggiore sostenibilità, che è l'unico obiettivo finanziario che a loro interessa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2022)

*Ragazzi calma.
Ognuno può esprimere il suo parere, criticate anche in modo duro ma senza insultare.*


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


Con il Milan il Rasoio di Occam è sempre valido, come abbiamo avuto modo di vedere negli ultimi tempi. Stiamo qui a pensare a chissà quale motivo, ad elaborare chissà quale teoria, e poi il motivo vero è sempre il più semplice che ci possa essere, il primo che viene in mente.

Maldini e Massara vogliono fare lo step successivo, non fare che lo scudetto sia un caso isolato ma un inizio e rinforzare COME SI DEVE la squadra. Gli altri, evidentemente, NO.


----------



## rossonerosud (17 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi calma.
> Ognuno può esprimere il suo parere, criticate anche in modo duro ma senza insultare.*


Moderatore va bene, però uno che dice "che cavolo vuole" a Maldini non può passare sotto silenzio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Moderatore va bene, però uno che dice "che cavolo vuole" a Maldini non può passare sotto silenzio.



Ognuno si prende le responsabilità (e conseguenti critiche) di quello che scrive, ma non sono ammessi insulti tra utenti.

Torniamo in topic.


----------



## jumpy65 (17 Giugno 2022)

So che non si dovrebbero commentare le fonti ma in questo caso è doveroso, non ne azzeccano una neanche per sbaglio. Secondo me non c'è sotto niente di oscuro. Poi che maldini abbia chiesto un certo margine di libertà rispetto ai vincoli finanziari ci sta anche perche da campioni d'italia dovremmo avere più facilità a trovare sponsor o aver trattamenti migliori da quelli che già abbiamo. E queste sono le entrate decisive per il mercato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> So che non si dovrebbero commentare le fonti ma in questo caso è doveroso, non ne azzeccano una neanche per sbaglio. Secondo me non c'è sotto niente di oscuro. Poi che maldini abbia chiesto un certo margine di libertà rispetto ai vincoli finanziari ci sta anche perche da campioni d'italia dovremmo avere più facilità a trovare sponsor o aver trattamenti migliori da quelli che già abbiamo. E queste sono le entrate decisive per il mercato.



Beh non sono dettagli di poco conto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "Che cavolo vuole" riferito a Maldini.
> 
> Siamo a 'sti livelli pur di difendere la proprietà, sì?


Te lo dico più "polite"
Non si capisce cosa voglia visto che tutti affermano che le decisioni tecniche le prendevano solo la MMM.
A meno che la questione non sia che un parere lo esprimesse anche Gazidis. E a quel.ounto è da domandarsi se tornare al punto dove con carta bianca i "tecnici" hanno portato Higuain, Caldara, Laxalt, Castillejo, Paqueta e Piatek sia preferibile da una situazione nella quale il filtro della dirigenza ha evidentemente portato ad acquisti più sensati.

Ripeto , a meno che l'autonomia già ci fosse e allora non si capisce il punto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se le operazioni sono tipo lang x rebic... altro che rapacità, dovrebbero essere licenziati.
> alla fine dellafiera bisognerebbe davvero dividere chi ha scelto chi per capire seson bravi o meno nel loro lavoro.
> ad oggi solo risostruzioni per tirare l acwua al proprio mulino.


Si potrebbe pensare che Maldini con GazIdis ha fatto bene, ma Maldini pensa che senza Gazidis possa fare meglio. 

Su questo, visto le scelte prima di Gazidis ho qualche dubbio.

Forse la gestione autonoma, ma con guinzaglio è la più adatta.


----------



## EmmePi (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


Se la società (vecchia e nuova) non capisce, o non vuole capire, certi meccanismi allora che cavolo ci vogliono stare nel calcio????


----------



## Raryof (17 Giugno 2022)

E' il classico allarmismo anti Milan del "va tutto male, sta sprofondando tutto, si salvi chi può" che si ha quando da anni nessuno in società si è mai permesso di andare ad imboccare i giornalai su tutto ciò che succede nel mondo Milan, mi ricordo addirittura anni fa, nel 2019 o 2018, Di Marzio o chi per lui che avevano intervistato tutti i dirigenti delle squadre di A tranne una sola squadra, il Milan, robe che abbiamo rivisto quest'anno con la cessione a RedBird mentre tutto il mondo pensava agli arabi, il Milan ad oggi si presta solamente da un punto di vista istituzionale, informativo, quando le cose sono fatte e solo se ciò non rigarda affari più interni, privati, come il mercato compreso quello dei dirigenti e beghe interne varie.
Il Milan faceva più comodo quando andava male perché dalla cessione fake del Berlusca non si è più prestato a certe teatrinate o un certo modo di fare calcio anche al di fuori del campo, prima le finte cessioni duravano anni oggi dopo uno scudo 20 giorni-1 mese, prima c'erano gli apacf show, oggi Maldini non parla, non vede, non sente.
Ci siamo distaccati dal resto delle squadre italiane ed è per questo che noi non riusciamo mai a chiudere le trattative e se per altre squadre ballano 5 mln per noi sono 10 e i cortocircuiti vanno avanti, visto che non sanno che pesci pigliare con noi si mettono a parlare di contrasti tra Maldini e Ivan, come succedeva anche anni fa quando facevamo pena pure in campo.
Tra 1 mese passeremo al quarto posto nelle quote, tanto siamo da quarto quinto no? anche quest'anno lo eravamo, pure l'anno prima...


----------



## sunburn (17 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma allora é un problema di budget. L'autonomia sta nell'identificare i profili che vorrebbe inserire in rapporto al budget a disposizione. Se puoi vuole avere anche l'autonomia di decidere il budget é un'altra cosa, li mi sa che é impossibile.


Non le vedo così slegate le cose. Magari chiedono che se il budget è TOT, si individuano i profili necessari e vien fuori una spesa di TOT+ X, possano avere quella X da usare liberamente, ovviamente entro limiti non incompatibili con le decisioni dell’area amministrativa, senza dover ogni volta chiedere il permesso.


----------



## danjr (17 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma allora é un problema di budget. L'autonomia sta nell'identificare i profili che vorrebbe inserire in rapporto al budget a disposizione. Se puoi vuole avere anche l'autonomia di decidere il budget é un'altra cosa, li mi sa che é impossibile.


Si ma se identifichi un profilo e poi ci impiegano 2 mesi a dare l’ok finanziario, l’obiettivo si accasa altrove. Le cose sono ahimè collegate


----------



## danjr (17 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma allora é un problema di budget. L'autonomia sta nell'identificare i profili che vorrebbe inserire in rapporto al budget a disposizione. Se puoi vuole avere anche l'autonomia di decidere il budget é un'altra cosa, li mi sa che é impossibile.


Per come la vedo io, non ha nemmeno l’autonomia di ingaggiare un parametro zero senza prima passare da gazidis o chi per lui


----------



## danjr (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non capisco... Da un lato si diceva che le scelte tecniche erano fatte tutte da Maldini e Massara senza intervento della dirigenza sulle scelte. Adesso che Maldini vuole poter decidere senza consultarsi con la dirigenza.
> O prima era libero e allora che cavolo vuole. Oppure prima doveva ascoltare anche Gazidis e direi che è andato bene. Le sue scelte con GazIdis sono molto migliorate rispettosa quando le faceva con Leonardo.
> 
> Diverso se si tratta di avere un po' più di peso nelle decisioni.


Ma non è difficile da capire però: staff Maldini individua obiettivo x, staff Maldini riceve l’ok per trattare sull’ingaggio, staff Maldini deve aspettare le calende greche per riceve informazioni sull’offerta che può fare, giocatore x bel frattempo è già andato altrove.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico più "polite"
> Non si capisce cosa voglia visto che tutti affermano che le decisioni tecniche le prendevano solo la MMM.
> A meno che la questione non sia che un parere lo esprimesse anche Gazidis. E a quel.ounto è da domandarsi se tornare al punto dove con carta bianca i "tecnici" hanno portato Higuain, Caldara, Laxalt, Castillejo, Paqueta e Piatek sia preferibile da una situazione nella quale il filtro della dirigenza ha evidentemente portato ad acquisti più sensati.
> 
> Ripeto , a meno che l'autonomia già ci fosse e allora non si capisce il punto.



Niente politically corrected. E' giusto dire quello che si pensa fuori dai denti.

Sulle profonde filosofie di gestione io non mi pronuncio più, che tanto non la finiamo mai.

Mi fa dolore quando leggo certi commenti su Paolo, ecco.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Giugno 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Moderatore va bene, però uno che dice "che cavolo vuole" a Maldini non può passare sotto silenzio.


Siamo seri, c'è gente che Maldini non lo sopporta e gli ha detto qualunque cosa. Adesso ci si indigna per un "che cavolo vuole"? Per il resto ormai è evidente che il problema c'è ed ancora non è stato risolto. Io spero ancora che Maldini e Massara possano rimanere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe pensare che Maldini con GazIdis ha fatto bene, ma Maldini pensa che senza Gazidis possa fare meglio.
> 
> Su questo, visto le scelte prima di Gazidis ho qualche dubbio.
> 
> Forse la gestione autonoma, ma con guinzaglio è la più adatta.


il problema è che nessuno di noi sa chi ha spinto per prendere chi o noh prendere chi, cosi si va a simpatia e quelli bravi li prende tutti paolo e i brocchi leonardo, anche se leonardo non ce più. 

maignan 2a scelta dietro a donnarumma
tomori, 3a scelta dietro a kabak e simakan
kalulu, moncada
theo, maldini
b toure maldini
duarte maldini
tonali, maldini massara
benna, boban
rebic boban
saele maldini
messias maldini massara
diaz maldini massara
giroud, maldini massara
leao, boban
manzu, maldini

per me questa e la ricostruzione, poi ognuno può farne una simile. gazzosa penso avvalli solo i limiti di spesa e non i nomi se non parametrati ad età o storico infortuni.
a megazosa non piace e non impazzisco per maldini come uomo mercato. sista prendendo piu meriti di quanti ne abbia


----------



## livestrong (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


L'unica cosa certa è che ci son dei problemi con Gazidis, troppi indizi che lo fan pensare. Ieri Suma sostanzialmente ha rievocato a denti stretti lo scenario barbara-galliani


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe pensare che Maldini con GazIdis ha fatto bene, ma Maldini pensa che senza Gazidis possa fare meglio.
> 
> Su questo, visto le scelte prima di Gazidis ho qualche dubbio.
> 
> Forse la gestione autonoma, ma con guinzaglio è la più adatta.


Non prendere solo i precedenti che ti fanno comodo. Parliamo anche della gestione del sudafricano all’Arsenal dove cedeva ogni stagione due o tre top player costringendo wenger a lavorare ogni anno con giocatori nuovi e spesso giovani tutti da costruire. 
Se Maldini ritiene che cosi non si possa lavorare bene, evidentemente per lui è così. Le cose son due, o se ne va Maldini e si continua con la politica di Gazidis che quando ha potuto operare all’Arsenal a briglie sciolte ha venduto in una stagione Fabregas, Nasri, Clichy oppure si accontenta Maldini e, se la convivenza con Gazidis è controproducente, si fa fuori il sudafricano.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma non è difficile da capire però: staff Maldini individua obiettivo x, staff Maldini riceve l’ok per trattare sull’ingaggio, staff Maldini deve aspettare le calende greche per riceve informazioni sull’offerta che può fare, giocatore x bel frattempo è già andato altrove.


conoscendo il mondo anglossassone non credo sia cosi, la roba che descrivi è altamente inefficiente, praticamente quel modo di fare è tipico della burocrazia italiana che niente ha a che fare con la mentalità americana e inglese


----------



## livestrong (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe pensare che Maldini con GazIdis ha fatto bene, ma Maldini pensa che senza Gazidis possa fare meglio.
> 
> Su questo, visto le scelte prima di Gazidis ho qualche dubbio.
> 
> Forse la gestione autonoma, ma con guinzaglio è la più adatta.


Non mi pare che Gazidis senza Maldini abbia combinato molto all'Arsenal, anzi


----------



## Zenos (17 Giugno 2022)

Ma è tanto difficile stabilire un budget entro il quale muoversi e lasciare all'area tecnica potere decisionale come in tutte le sante società del mondo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma non è difficile da capire però: staff Maldini individua obiettivo x, staff Maldini riceve l’ok per trattare sull’ingaggio, staff Maldini deve aspettare le calende greche per riceve informazioni sull’offerta che può fare, giocatore x bel frattempo è già andato altrove.


Mi sembra uno scenario inverosimile.
mettiamo Botman, lo trattiamo da Gennaio.
Il problema é Gazidis che ci mette 6 mesi a rispondere se si puó passare dall’offerta di 30 che ha avvallato a quella di 36 che chiedono?

Al massimo il problema é che stabiliranno dei paletti e di volta in volta ci si troverá a doverli spostare: i 30 di Notman diventano 36, i 10 di Sanches diventano 20, i 30 di DeKat/Zaniolo diventano 40, il 45 in 5 anni per Leao diventano 65.

Alla fine sono 45 milioni ed é evidente che la soluzione non puó essere “ok derogate”, ma 
1) trattate é abbassate le richieste, é il vostro mestiere.
2) rinunciamo a qualcosa
3) facciamo un nuovo piano economico pluriennale, ma serve tempo e consultare la proprietá.


----------



## El picinin (17 Giugno 2022)

Ce poco da discutere,Maldini e Massara ci hanno riportato a vincere,il resto sono critiche faziose e basta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Niente politically corrected. E' giusto dire quello che si pensa fuori dai denti.
> 
> Sulle profonde filosofie di gestione io non mi pronuncio più, che tanto non la finiamo mai.
> 
> Mi fa dolore quando leggo certi commenti su Paolo, ecco.


Oh, chiariamoci, iomper Paolo ho la massima stima.
Per me in molti settori é il numero 1 ed é il Milan.

Ma certe uscite, certe interviste, certe “pretese”, non mi piacciono molto.

Preferirei se lavorasse di squadra e risolvesse i problemi internamente senza interviste o veline ai giornalisti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non prendere solo i precedenti che ti fanno comodo. Parliamo anche della gestione del sudafricano all’Arsenal dove cedeva ogni stagione due o tre top player costringendo wenger a lavorare ogni anno con giocatori nuovi e spesso giovani tutti da costruire.
> Se Maldini ritiene che cosi non si possa lavorare bene, evidentemente per lui è così. Le cose son due, o se ne va Maldini e si continua con la politica di Gazidis che quando ha potuto operare all’Arsenal a briglie sciolte ha venduto in una stagione Fabregas, Nasri, Clichy oppure si accontenta Maldini e, se la convivenza con Gazidis è controproducente, si fa fuori il sudafricano.


Il sudafricano ha ben spiegato nell’intervista che all’Arsenal la responsabilitá tecnica era totalmente di Wenger,m contrariamente alla sua esperienza in USA e al Milan.


----------



## King of the North (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico più "polite"
> Non si capisce cosa voglia visto che tutti affermano che le decisioni tecniche le prendevano solo la MMM.
> A meno che la questione non sia che un parere lo esprimesse anche Gazidis. E a quel.ounto è da domandarsi se tornare al punto dove con carta bianca i "tecnici" hanno portato Higuain, Caldara, Laxalt, Castillejo, Paqueta e Piatek sia preferibile da una situazione nella quale il filtro della dirigenza ha evidentemente portato ad acquisti più sensati.
> 
> Ripeto , a meno che l'autonomia già ci fosse e allora non si capisce il punto.


Partendo dal presupposto che non sappiamo se l’articolo dice il vero, tant’è che non c’è nessun virgolettato, ma…….supponiamo sia vero, quello che ne deduco è che Maldini ha sempre avuto la possibilità di scegliere i giocatori ma ha sempre dovuto aspettare l’ok dai piani alti prima di poter affondare il colpo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


Io un'idea mia me la sono fatta, ma più che un'idea è una sensazione che non è corroborata da fatti o dichiarazioni vere e proprie. 
A Maldini non piace l'idea di lavorare con Gazidis, ma se l'è fatta andare bene per amore del Milan già una volta: quando Boban è andato via con l'area sportiva che era stata scavalcata, ma lui ha resistito. 
Ora vorrebbe alzare l'asticella e forse dalla lunga chiacchierata interna che è stata fatta, gli sono state negate certe prospettive. Potrebbe quindi essere di nuovo in forse, ma l'amore che ha verso il club gli rende difficile la scelta di non rinnovare. 
Ovviamente anche in questo scenario (che ripeto è frutto solo di una sensazione) i malpensanti potrebbero parlare di un Maldini dubbioso in quanto attaccato alla poltrona. 

Però è solo una sensazione data dall'ansia di questa calma piattissima.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che non sappiamo se l’articolo dice il vero, tant’è che non c’è nessun virgolettato, ma…….supponiamo sia vero, quello che ne deduco è che Maldini ha sempre avuto la possibilità di scegliere i giocatori ma ha sempre dovuto aspettare l’ok dai piani alti prima di poter affondare il colpo.


É un po’ questo che traspare.
Bisto che in generale non é andata malissimo rispetto alle “gestioni indipendenti dell’area tecnica”, c’é da domandarsi se il livello di autonomia che per l’articolasta é l’oggetto del contendere sia un bene o un male per il Milan.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Io un'idea mia me la sono fatta, ma più che un'idea è una sensazione che non è corroborata da fatti o dichiarazioni vere e proprie.
> A Maldini non piace l'idea di lavorare con Gazidis, ma se l'è fatta andare bene per amore del Milan già una volta: quando Boban è andato via con l'area sportiva che era stata scavalcata, ma lui ha resistito.
> Ora vorrebbe alzare l'asticella e forse dalla lunga chiacchierata interna che è stata fatta, gli sono state negate certe prospettive. Potrebbe quindi essere di nuovo in forse, ma l'amore che ha verso il club gli rende difficile la scelta di non rinnovare.
> Ovviamente anche in questo scenario (che ripeto è frutto solo di una sensazione) i malpensanti potrebbero parlare di un Maldini dubbioso in quanto attaccato alla poltrona.
> ...


diciamo che se Paolo fosse attaccato ai soldi e alla poltrona , troverebbe un altra squadra di livello ''ieri''.


----------



## Lo Gnu (17 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> diciamo che se Paolo fosse attaccato ai soldi e alla poltrona , troverebbe un altra squadra di livello ''ieri''.


Quello è sicuro, almeno potenzialmente, ma non realmente. Non fosse altro che più volte ha dichiarato che non riesce a vedersi in nessun altro club. Più che altro ho letto coi miei occhi certe frasi, quindi mi riferisco a chi lo pensa.


----------



## danjr (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Oh, chiariamoci, iomper Paolo ho la massima stima.
> Per me in molti settori é il numero 1 ed é il Milan.
> 
> Ma certe uscite, certe interviste, certe “pretese”, non mi piacciono molto.
> ...


Si però voglio dire… hai appena vinto lo scudetto più assurdo della nostra storia, zero acquisti a gennaio…. La società non lo convoca mai per non discutere nulla a un mese dalla scadenza? A me questo sembra molto molto strano


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Oh, chiariamoci, iomper Paolo ho la massima stima.
> Per me in molti settori é il numero 1 ed é il Milan.
> 
> Ma certe uscite, certe interviste, certe “pretese”, non mi piacciono molto.
> ...



Mah.

Guarda, vedila come vuoi, tanto finisce sempre così.

A me basta rivincere la CL prima di schiantare, anche senza Maldini. E senza Gazidis. Se ci riusciamo anche con operazioni tipo chiedere sconti al Crotone sui giocatori, va bene. Un po' di creatività e di fortuna non guastano mai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il sudafricano ha ben spiegato nell’intervista che all’Arsenal la responsabilitá tecnica era totalmente di Wenger,m contrariamente alla sua esperienza in USA e al Milan.


Sì sì certo… come no… vallo a chiedere a Van Persie se la responsabilità di non avergli proposto il rinnovo di contratto era di Wenger o Gazidis. Gazidis può dichiarare quello che vuole, ma la politica perdente di austerity all’arsenal l’ha sdoganata lui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Giugno 2022)

Tranquilli che è ancora presto,poi arriverà il 31 agosto e ci ritroveremo ad acquistare Aramu dal venezia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2022)

Comunque ragazzi, entrambi non restano. Mi sembra chiaro che l'incompatibilità è totale, e probabilmente anche i rapporti personali sono gravermente compromessi. Se dopo tutto questo tempo Paolo ritira fuori la questione Rangnick, vuol dire che proprio gli sta sul gozzo...
O va via Paolo, o va via Gazidis. Ma servirà l'organigramma del closing per avere l'ufficialità di questa cosa.
Gazidis ha l'appoggio incondizionato di Elliott, mentre forse Paolo è imprescindibile per Cardinale che non può iniziare la sua avventura senza Maldini.

50 e 50. Tiriamo la moneta e vediamo che succede...


----------



## nybreath (17 Giugno 2022)

Per me é tutto romanticismo giornalistico.

Ci sono delle trattative in corso, che hanno i tempi che hanno, come é giusto che sia, e stop.

Poi le lotte di quello che vuole un po piu di potere, quello che odia a quell altro, io non ci credo.

Come in tutte le società ci sono i tecnici e ci sono gli amministratori, sinceramente io non ce lo vedo questo odio Gazidis Maldini, posso credere che magari ci sono dei paletti economici su cui magari Maldini vuole piu liberta, ma che Gazidis sia questo personaggio cattivo che dice di no per sfizio alle proposte di Maldini non ci credo. Che poi Gazidis metta dei paletti economici per raggiungere certi obiettivi, sempre economici, lo posso credere, ma con tutto il male che si puo volere a questo personaggio comunque non credo alle varie sparate giornalistiche. Le parti hanno fino a oggi lavorato bene.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Per me é tutto romanticismo giornalistico.
> 
> Ci sono delle trattative in corso, che hanno i tempi che hanno, come é giusto che sia, e stop.
> 
> ...


no dai, l'odio/antipatia/ incompatibilità è supportata dai fatti e dalle parole.
Si può ragionare sui motivi dello stallo, quello si.


----------



## kipstar (17 Giugno 2022)

si ho capito....ma se fino a novembre c'è questo AD.... passa la sua linea....quindi di cosa stiamo parlando ?
francamente non capisco......


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, entrambi non restano. Mi sembra chiaro che l'incompatibilità è totale, e probabilmente anche i rapporti personali sono gravermente compromessi. Se dopo tutto questo tempo Paolo ritira fuori la questione Rangnick, vuol dire che proprio gli sta sul gozzo...
> O va via Paolo, o va via Gazidis. Ma servirà l'organigramma del closing per avere l'ufficialità di questa cosa.
> Gazidis ha l'appoggio incondizionato di Elliott, mentre forse Paolo è imprescindibile per Cardinale che non può iniziare la sua avventura senza Maldini.
> 
> 50 e 50. Tiriamo la moneta e vediamo che succede...


Per me, se è vero che Gaz ha la percentuale sulla cessione del club, risulta difficilissimo mandarlo.. niente niente ce lo ritroviamo direttamente nel board.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


A me sembrano tutte supposizioni.
Al limite i problemi potrebbero essere le strategie e gli investimenti.

Ma è altresi vero che se per ogni nome che maldini e massara propongono deve poi passare le fitte maglie dei filtri della proprietà che sta a sindacare su costi, stipendi, età , ecc ecc si fa notte, estate .
Ci abbiamo spesso romanzato, io per primo, sulle dinamiche che portano agli acquisti : forse abbiamo esagerato ma forse no.
Il prezzo lo fa chi vende nel mondo del mercato, chi compra al limite può fare l'offerta.
Non cerchiamo di riscrivere ciò che non può essere riscritto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Giugno 2022)

Palesemente qualcosa di grave è successo.
Sono 3 SETTIMANE che girano i soliti articoli in loop e non succede nulla.
Qualcuno l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso.
Prepararsi alla fregatura...


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> si ho capito....ma se fino a novembre c'è questo AD.... passa la sua linea....quindi di cosa stiamo parlando ?
> francamente non capisco......


E' pur sempre l'ad della minoranza .


----------



## FreddieM83 (17 Giugno 2022)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Per me é tutto romanticismo giornalistico.
> 
> Ci sono delle trattative in corso, che hanno i tempi che hanno, come é giusto che sia, e stop.
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Io la vedo dal punto di vista aziendale: un'azienda che funziona (e il Milan dell'ultimo triennio indubbiamente funziona, da qualunque prospettiva si guardi) non può prescindere dalla comunione d'intenti di tutti i suoi componenti. A partire dal CEO fino all'ultimo degli inservienti.

Posso credere, anzi sono sicuro, che ci siano confronti accesi e anche aspri (alla fine, ogni dipartimento aziendale ha le sue priorità) ma poi bisogna trovare i giusti compromessi per andare in una direzione unica. Da esterno, se vedo i risultati conseguiti e il modo con cui sono stati raggiunti (abbiamo un gruppo veramente d'acciaio), non posso credere che il tutto sia frutto di una dirigenza spaccata.

Altra cosa: nel famoso discorso di Ibra, quello in cui ribalta il tavolo, cita e ringrazia Paolo, Ricky e Ivan. Ora, Ibra può avere molti difetti, ma di sicuro non è un paracu_o. Se avessimo vinto lo scudetto nonostante Gazidis (come alcuni sostengono) lo avrebbe ignorato a mo di scherno in mondovisione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> si ho capito....ma se fino a novembre c'è questo AD.... passa la sua linea....quindi di cosa stiamo parlando ?
> francamente non capisco......



Penso che Maldini fino a novembre si sia messo l'anima in pace. Il mercato questo sarà, le trattative queste sono, e le ha già iniziate. I nomi che circolano saranno quelli che effettivamente arriveranno, forse non tutti, ma non ci sarà qualcosa in più.

Ma prima di firmare un contratto molto esteso sicuramente vuole mettere delle condizioni nette per quando Cardinale entrerà ufficialmente nella proprietà.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non le vedo così slegate le cose. Magari chiedono che se il budget è TOT, si individuano i profili necessari e vien fuori una spesa di TOT+ X, possano avere quella X da usare liberamente, ovviamente entro limiti non incompatibili con le decisioni dell’area amministrativa, senza dover ogni volta chiedere il permesso.


Beh, é sempre budget. Non so davvero come altro inquadrarlo. Per me autonomia vuol dire muoversi senza intromissioni nell'area tecnica rispettanto i paletti imposti dalla società. Paletti che possono eventualmente essere aggiustati, ma questo é compito di chi mette i soldi deciderlo, Paolo dovrà decidere se ha abbastanza soldi per muoversi come vuole oppure no.



danjr ha scritto:


> Si ma se identifichi un profilo e poi ci impiegano 2 mesi a dare l’ok finanziario, l’obiettivo si accasa altrove. Le cose sono ahimè collegate


In che senso scusa? Io non credo che con Elliott il Milan abbia mai avuto problemi di liquidità, anzi. Se é veramente successo che si identifichi il profilo, che la cifra era stata concordata in precedenza, ma che si é dovuto aspettare un ok da Londra/New York allora sarebbe grave, ma non credo sia successo. Elliott o Gazidis per lui stila il budget ed a questo devono attenersi, inoltre credo che un budget già tenga conto di quel margine X in più citato dall'amico sunburn.


danjr ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io, non ha nemmeno l’autonomia di ingaggiare un parametro zero senza prima passare da gazidis o chi per lui


Questo pero' é sempre il solito discorso. Sono sensazioni, ma credo che un AD ed un DS devono anche produrre valore, e se il piano é quello di prendere un giocatore che succhia risorse é bene che si confrontino. A me va bene che ci sia un colloquio tra la parte sportiva e quella finanziaria, anzi credo che sia alla base di ogni successo, poi ovviamente ognuno deve portare argomenti dalla sua parte. Prima non c'era la persona terza che doveva prendere la decisione finale, era Gazidis che la spuntava sempre tra i due, adesso si spera che con Jerry si possa avere un arbitro che consideri entrambe le posizioni.

Comunque già solo non riuscire a capire di cosa si parla é indicativo. Qui si discute veramente del nulla, stiamo fantasticando su chi prima di noi ha fantasticato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si però voglio dire… hai appena vinto lo scudetto più assurdo della nostra storia, zero acquisti a gennaio…. La società non lo convoca mai per non discutere nulla a un mese dalla scadenza? A me questo sembra molto molto strano


Che la societá non lo convochi … si é capito perché… stavano cedendo e quindi la,parola passava al nuovo proprietario che infatti gli ha parlato addirittura il giorno prima della firma, quindi appena possibile.

Se quello che scrivonomé vero (ma potrebbe non esserlo), adesso il problema non é che non gli parlano, ma che non gli lasciano abbastanza autonomia, non É chiaro all’interno di quali limiti.

Rsta il fatto che Paolo utilizza un pó troppo i tifosi (per i miei gusti) per sostenere le proprie posizioni all’interno della societá.


----------



## braungioxe (17 Giugno 2022)

Lo avevo detto qualche post fa che la situazione era anomala... altrimenti che ci voleva a mettere una firma, abbiamo preso un'altra cinesata 2.0


----------



## mil77 (17 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma allora é un problema di budget. L'autonomia sta nell'identificare i profili che vorrebbe inserire in rapporto al budget a disposizione. Se puoi vuole avere anche l'autonomia di decidere il budget é un'altra cosa, li mi sa che é impossibile.


All'interno del budget prefissato vuole l'autonomia di poter chiudere un giocatore senza attendere l'ok di Gazidis. Sostanzialmente non vuole dipendere da Gazidis


----------



## mil77 (17 Giugno 2022)

braungioxe ha scritto:


> Lo avevo detto qualche post fa che la situazione era anomala... altrimenti che ci voleva a mettere una firma, abbiamo preso un'altra cinesata 2.0


Ma cosa c'entra...era già così con Elliot, adesso a Maldini non va più bene e vuole cambiare.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.


C è gente che veramente crede a queste ricostruzioni fantasiose?


----------



## Shmuk (17 Giugno 2022)

Quest'estate mi sa che non ci si annoia. Lunghe telenovele Baci&Abbracci.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Quest'estate mi sa che non ci si annoia. Lunghe telenovele Baci&Abbracci.


Io non vorrei annoiarmi in altri modi, magari vedendo arrivare qualche faccia nuova dal calciomercato anzichè sentire queste trame da Beautiful. Con questi di Elliott la situazione è degenerata, Maldini e Massara evidentemente non sono in condizione di operare nel migliore dei modi e occorre che si faccia chiarezza sui limiti entro cui possono svolgere le loro mansioni, senza che debbano chiedere ogni volta l'approvazione di Gazidis. Questa voce dove in ogni operazione debbano chiedere il consenso all'amministratore delegato riecheggia da più parti e quando una voce circola in modo così insistente e reiterato è verosimile.


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> All'interno del budget prefissato vuole l'autonomia di poter chiudere un giocatore senza attendere l'ok di Gazidis. Sostanzialmente non vuole dipendere da Gazidis


È possibile avere una cosa del genere? In una società costantemente in perdita. Vediamo un po', io non penso sia possibile non avere il feedback, certo Maldini dovrebbe avere più peso politico. Anche per quanto riguarda le scelte societarie, è impensabile per esempio non parlagli del progetto SL (anche solo per non fargli fare la figura del pesce).


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Che la societá non lo convochi … si é capito perché… stavano cedendo e quindi la,parola passava al nuovo proprietario che infatti gli ha parlato addirittura il giorno prima della firma, quindi appena possibile.
> 
> Se quello che scrivonomé vero (ma potrebbe non esserlo), adesso il problema non é che non gli parlano, ma che non gli lasciano abbastanza autonomia, non É chiaro all’interno di quali limiti.
> 
> Rsta il fatto che Paolo utilizza un pó troppo i tifosi (per i miei gusti) per sostenere le proprie posizioni all’interno della societá.


Eh tu credi che Paolo non sia sta scelto in modo da essere utilizzati da Elliott verso i tifosi?
Ognuno si gioca le sue carte.
L'obiettivo di Maldini lo conosco benissimo.
Purtroppo conosco pure quello di Elliott.
Quindi sarò sempre dalla parte di Maldini.

Che poi possiamo fare finta di nulla... Ma Maldini era virtualmente fuori dal Milan.
L'unica buona cosa che ci ha portato il COVID e stata la conferma di Pioli Maldini e Massara e Rangnick che non e venuto a fare il fenomeno a Milanello.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2022)

*Calciomercato.com conferma: Mancano ancora delle cose più progettuali che economiche. Ma resta il fatto che Maldini e Massara stanno già programmando la prossima stagione con Pioli*


----------



## LukeLike (17 Giugno 2022)

Comunque credo che questa situazione sia un unicum: due dirigenti che tra due settimane saranno senza contratto stanno costruendo il Milan della prossima stagione...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh tu credi che Paolo non sia sta scelto in modo da essere utilizzati da Elliott verso i tifosi?
> Ognuno si gioca le sue carte.
> L'obiettivo di Maldini lo conosco benissimo.
> Purtroppo conosco pure quello di Elliott.
> ...


Esattamente, Elliott usa Maldini per acquisire credibilità verso i tifosi. Maldini questo lo sa, ma sa anche che non vuole inimicarsi il tifoso rossonero appoggiando decisioni sfavoreli al Milan... quindi in questo momento storico può avanzare richieste alla proprietà che chiaramente sa benissimo che non può mandare via Paolo senza che vi siano ripercussioni. E' una partita a scacchi aperta, in cui Paolo cerca di trovare le rassicurazioni necessarie per operare nel miglior modo possibile al fine di conseguire i risultati sportivi che una squadra col blasone del Milan merita di raggiungere.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunque credo che questa situazione sia un unicum: due dirigenti che tra due settimane saranno senza contratto stanno costruendo il Milan della prossima stagione...


Con quale credibilità agli occhi dei loro interlocutori, mi chiedo io...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh tu credi che Paolo non sia sta scelto in modo da essere utilizzati da Elliott verso i tifosi?
> Ognuno si gioca le sue carte.
> L'obiettivo di Maldini lo conosco benissimo.
> Purtroppo conosco pure quello di Elliott.
> ...


Io penso che il più grande valore aggiunto di Paolo non sia nel saper scegliere i giocatori, trattare, imbonire i tifosi, ma trasmettere a chi viene cosa è il Milan.
È la persona che fa sì che questa sia una squadra fatta da uomini in grado di andare oltre i propri limiti e che giochino anche per la.maglia.

Questa cosa non la compri al mercato e ha un valore immenso.

Forse su altri argomenti Paolo è bene che collabori con chi gli è di fianco.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

Sono comunque convinto che si risolverà tutto e il Milan ne uscirà più forte.


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io penso che il più grande valore aggiunto di Paolo non sia nel saper scegliere i giocatori, trattare, imbonire i tifosi, ma trasmettere a chi viene cosa è il Milan.
> È la persona che fa sì che questa sia una squadra fatta da uomini in grado di andare oltre i propri limiti e che giochino anche per la.maglia.
> 
> Questa cosa non la compri al mercato e ha un valore immenso.
> ...


Paolo ha già detto chiaramente che l'hostess non fa per lui.
Ogni persona e ovviamente libera di pensarla come vuole su ogni discorso... Però devo dire che quello che hai scritto mi sembra folle.
Soprattutto se quello che deve decidere cosa si può o non si può fare si chiama Gazidis.
Sarebbe come se un ingegnere della NASA chiedesse la mia autorizzazione prima di fare qualcosa


----------



## Zenos (17 Giugno 2022)

Ma come si fa ad arrivare a 13 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto di due dirigenti che hanno appena portato uno scudo?ma vi sembra normale una cosa del genere?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Paolo ha già detto chiaramente che l'hostess non fa per lui.
> Ogni persona e ovviamente libera di pensarla come vuole su ogni discorso... Però devo dire che quello che hai scritto mi sembra folle.
> Soprattutto se quello che deve decidere cosa si può o non si può fare si chiama Gazidis.
> Sarebbe come se un ingegnere della NASA chiedesse la mia autorizzazione prima di fare qualcosa


È quello che è successo finora (altrimenti non reclamerebbe MAGGIORE autonomia)e mi sembra che non siamo andati malissimo.
Poi si può rimodulare, avere più peso nel processo decisionale, ma mi sembra che il Maldini supportato sia meglio del Maldini "Supermanager facciotuttoio". Anche perché per quanto carismatico capace e umanamente superiore è sempre uno che si è formato tirando calci ad un pallone, non con un MIB ad Harvard e quindi nelle interazioni relative allo sviluppo societario è bene che si faccia aiutare, anche perché, come detto dal nuovo proprietario dovremmo inseguire percorsi inesplorati.

Ci sta assolutamente che su chi e quanto budget vale investirci lo decida Paolo, ma le conseguenze della decisione vanno gestite insieme, non si può semplicemente prendere tizio e poi Caio e poi Sempronio pagandoli quello che il venditore chiede e vedere alla fine il conto che ne risulta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa ad arrivare a 13 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto di due dirigenti che hanno appena portato uno scudo?ma vi sembra normale una cosa del genere?


Da quello che sostiene l'articolo è Paolo a tergiversare, non la società.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Paolo ha già detto chiaramente che l'hostess non fa per lui.
> Ogni persona e ovviamente libera di pensarla come vuole su ogni discorso... Però devo dire che quello che hai scritto mi sembra folle.
> Soprattutto se quello che deve decidere cosa si può o non si può fare si chiama Gazidis.
> Sarebbe come se un ingegnere della NASA chiedesse la mia autorizzazione prima di fare qualcosa


Ma soprattutto l’idea che Gazidis debba insegnare a Maldini come fare mercato fa onestamente scompisciare dal ridere… Gazidis, quello che lasciava ogni anno Wenger col cerino in mano e lo costringeva a dover prendere ragazzini vendendogli sistematicamente ogni minima certezza che l’Arsenal si costruiva…
Che poi vorrà arrivare a quello anche al Milan, vendere i pezzi pregiati per prendere semi sconosciuti. Chi gli sta rendenfo complicata l’attuazione del progetto è proprio Paolo che sa bene quanto sia ristretta e avvilente la visione del pelato sudafricano.
Quando capita fatevi un giro su qualche forum dell’Arsenal, Gazidis non viene rimpianto affatto… viene definito un bugiardo mentitore cui non gliene frega una mazza della competitività sportiva della squadra.


----------



## lothar1981 (17 Giugno 2022)

Ragazzi questa situazione incomincia a preoccuaprmi, ho la sensazione che Maldini andrà via perchè la società non vuole fare grandi investimenti (nessuno pretende i Neymar, Messi etc..) ma tutto questo è un peccato perchè abbiamo una bella base di squadra e manca veramente poco per completarla. Ha ragione Maldini a voler più poteri in società a volte anche per spendere pochi milioni di euro deve chiedere 100000 permessi ,mentre un Marotta va avanti nel mercato e nelle tempistiche anche sapendo delle difficolta di quella società.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa ad arrivare a 13 giorni dalla scadenza del contratto di due dirigenti che hanno appena portato uno scudo?ma vi sembra normale una cosa del genere?


io l'unica spiegazione buona che mi posso dare è che siano rimasti a: ''ci sentiamo dopo le vancaze''


----------



## El picinin (17 Giugno 2022)

Dico la mia,Paolo per me andrà via,la coabitazione con Gazidis non può più esistere,e il passaggio di proprietà non ha cambiato nulla,comanda Elliot, e Gazidis e uno di Elliot,non ci rinunceranno mai.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Giugno 2022)

Colpi come Botman e Sanches potevano già essere chiusi senza problemi con i soldi liberati da Romagnoli e Kessié, eppure tergiversiamo pure su di loro, ma vi pare normale? Qua non si riescono ad avere nemmeno le basi per fare un mercato decente, ogni volta sembriamo avere meno budget dell'Udinese e per fortuna che abbiamo pure i premi scudetto, altrimenti cosa combinavamo? Elliott e Gazidis sono dei pezzenti ingiustificabili in questo momento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.it: il mancato rinnovo ( ad oggi) di Maldini e Massara legato ai margini di autonomia dei due dirigenti che vorrebbero operare senza dover attendere eccessivi avalli e senza dover aspettare burocrazie finanziarie che rallentino le operazioni. Maldini e Massara vorrebbero avere la possibilità di muoversi, con un margine di operatività importante. Sul calciomercato, è necessaria velocità, in alcuni casi anche la giusta rapacità per non mettere in discussione determinate operazioni. Come sta accadendo con Lang, praticamente bloccato ma la chiusura della trattativa non arriva. E potrebbero inserirsi altri club.
> 
> *Calciomercato.com conferma: Mancano ancora delle cose più progettuali che economiche. Ma resta il fatto che Maldini e Massara stanno già programmando la prossima stagione con Pioli*


A me comunque pare si stia tergiversando apposta in un modo o nell’altro (una volta il cambio di proprietà, una volta il rinnovo dei dirigenti, una volta si dice che c’è bisogno del closing) per far passare in sordina questa campagna acquisti per spendere il meno possibile. Sono due anni ormai che si va avanti in questo modo, scuse su scuse per non tirar fuori un centesimo.


----------



## mil77 (18 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Paolo ha già detto chiaramente che l'hostess non fa per lui.
> Ogni persona e ovviamente libera di pensarla come vuole su ogni discorso... Però devo dire che quello che hai scritto mi sembra folle.
> Soprattutto se quello che deve decidere cosa si può o non si può fare si chiama Gazidis.
> Sarebbe come se un ingegnere della NASA chiedesse la mia autorizzazione prima di fare qualcosa


Come gazidis non può decidere? È l'AD viene pagato x quello...in tutte le società del mondo funziona così, è il potere di firma e l'autonomia gestionale viene decisa dalla proprietà . Per fare un esempio Maldini può chiudere direttamente un giocatore tipo fini a 15 milioni, dai 15 ai 25 deve avere l'ok di Gazidis sopra i 25 deve avere l'ok della proprietà. Funziona così dovunque


----------



## Giofa (18 Giugno 2022)

Dirò una cosa impopolare ma Maldini è il Milan, non il proprietario del Milan. Piaccia o no è un dipendente, sicuramente fedelissimo, ma non può pretendere di comandare coi soldi degli altri.
Sono convinto che il mancato rinnovo sia dovuto a un suo temporeggiamento, leggittimo a patto che sia legato a una richiesta di maggiore disponibilità economica e non all'avere carta bianca, che sarebbe impossibile e sbagliato


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Giugno 2022)

Io credo che se ci fossero problemi gravi o decisioni (mancato rinnovo) già prese Paolo lo avrebbe già fatto uscire tramite giornali o simili. Penso resterà.


----------

